# Sam's nails (again)



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

A few months ago, I took Sam to the vet to get her nails trimmed. The only issue was that hr cut the quick on her front right toe.

I dont know if it was how he cut them or what, but theyre curving in, and its gotten me worried.

Is this because of the way he cut them, or something else?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*By curving "in" do you mean they are curving under?
Meaning if the budgie is sitting on the perch the nail curves down and around the perch.

If that is what you mean, that is the normal way a budgie's toenail grows.

If you post a picture of your concern, that would be most helpful.*


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

I meant to yesterday but I forgot to.





I think these are the right ones. It doesnt curve down like it should, but rather when shes walking around, its turned in towards her foot kinda. I can clearly see its not normal compared to before they were trimmed.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Since it's turning out when she walks, that indicates that the nail is too long (and from the photo, I can see that it is). 

You definitely should get her nails trimmed at the avian vet and also ask the vet to test for fatty liver disease, etc. just in case, since these illnesses often cause hyper growth of the beak and nails.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The nails on the biggest toes on both feet are quite overgrown and in need of another good trim. That's also why they are showing that slightly sideways curvature.


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

As already advised, Sam's nails need to be trimmed. 

Does your other budgie have long nails like these too, or is it just Sam?
If Sam's nails are growing a lot faster, it might also be a good idea to ask your vet to show you how to trim the nails at home, to save you the time and stress of going to the vets- if you think it's something you'd be comfortable doing. 
It seems that Sam has an on-going issue.


----------

